# F.E.T



## chucky (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi Peter, I'm due to have F.E.T on Wed/Thurs this week, embs have been frozen since 2001, should I be given something to thicken the lining of my womb, I've heard some people say that they have had tablets or injections to thicken the lining, thanks for you time, Carol


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Chucky,

No nothhing is needed

Good luck,

Peter



chucky said:


> Hi Peter, I'm due to have F.E.T on Wed/Thurs this week, embs have been frozen since 2001, should I be given something to thicken the lining of my womb, I've heard some people say that they have had tablets or injections to thicken the lining, thanks for you time, Carol


----------

